# How did everybody do in NW Missouri



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

With the crazy weather this spring I was wondering how everybody did around Squaw Creek this spring. There were snows in areas that I have never seen them before. The areas that have them every year they didn't show?


----------



## littlegoslin (Aug 24, 2002)

I just left the St. Joseph and Mound City area. there are a very few around St. Joe. Mound City has some huntable numbers but on the way home yesterday from Craig all the way to Omaha there was a non stop flight of birds pushing north...........very big push. IMO I would be heading to NE Nebraska, Fremont area or to SD..........big push was on.


----------



## triple A (Mar 14, 2010)

could be the worst ever!birds all down in the muddy bottoms only!guides on top of guides in the narrow flyway!no thanks had 10 days off -left after 1-.5 days shot 3 on hills 2miles out 1400 dekes saw only 6 flocks in hills,lots around craig 50k guides chasing every flock.waste of time but guides still taking peoples money to watch em feed around them keeps clients happy .most reporting o-5 birds from guys at cafe around sqauw!n-east of omaha tons of birds more than all of sqauw for sure 3-11=10 thursday.sheet water is king this year going to s-d for 11days get in front;all in neb.for sure.bad spring 4-sure.good luck


----------



## snowstopper (Jan 27, 2010)

We started the first week of March just south of Cameron, Missouri. Hunted three days and killed 27. We then headed northwest to Bolkow, Missouri which is approximately 20 miles from Squaw Creek. We found a good number birds roosting on some flooded fields in the area so we set up on them. We killed 14 on 3-12 and 5 on 3-13. The water started to roll back into the river and the birds headed north. Hopefully, next year the field conditions will improve and there will be a few more juvies to hunt because the adults were nearly impossible this year.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got home late last night after a week in Missouri. Got down to Marshall, MO on Mon night (3/8/10) and learned alot of the birds had pushed north the last few days. Buddy and I helped our guide (who is also a friend) pull 3 fields 4,500 decoys on tues and headed north. Set up 4 fields in and around Squaw. Alot of hunters and guides in the bottoms, field after field of decoys. We decided to get away from the crowd and headed NW of Craig and didnt have a nother field occupied for about 2 miles around us. We hunted Fri, Sat, Sun and killed 59 birds in those three days; 21, 18, 20. Which isn't great, but from what I saw and heard better than most. Weather was bad, no blue bird days and NNW wind every day. We actually killed very few adults, I would say less than 10, we had several good volleys of 4-5 bird juvies that decoyed very well, other than that most of our shots were 65+ yards. Very tough year. There are still huntable numbers in Squaw and huge juvie push yesterday afternoon into Squaw. The field we hunted all three days, shot 2-collaared birds (1-ross and 1-snow) in addition they also shot 2 other leg banded snows on top of the neck collared birds yesterday morning, how frustrating, one day late!!!!!  . But what an amazing day for those hunters!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to all for the rest of the season, my opinion is unless u get into some juvies the plan on sky busting the birds....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Down year from everybody I've talked to around Squaw. They didn't get lucky like in previous years that's for sure.


----------



## migrator1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very tough year, weather put the hurt on us this year shifting the birds west on I70 do to the snow and ice. Birds migrating in north wind, nothing would hold more than a day. Mainly pulled birds in off of migrators. Still hunting right now. Still some decent pocekts of juvies coming through. Decoying very nicely. The smaller spread has been the ticket for me this year. Average of 350 decoys. Lots of mud. back on the 4th of march was the first big wave that came thru. Prior to that a few million were gathered in N.E. Arkansas. That was a bad sign from the get go. :beer:


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

didnt do good at all down there. Did ok in NE. Calling it a season.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

One of the toughest years to date. Birds hanging up at 60-80 yards and not staging in one place long at all made it very tough.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

The birds are there plenty early this year, and the conditions are looking good, i would expect a very good juvie hatch for 2011!!!!


----------

